# Monitor showing "No Signal"



## mehmehspazumweh (May 22, 2013)

Hello. I am currently building a PC (Litecoin Miner) with the following components:

Motherboard: Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3
PSU: Corsair AW1200
CPU: AMD Sempron 145 2.8GHz
RAM: 8GB
GPU: AMD Radeon 7850

I have connected the PSU to the motherboard (24 Pin and 8 Pin), PSU to HDD, PSU to GPU. The PC does boot up but the monitor does not show anything. I know the issue is not with the monitor or GPU because they both work on my old motherboard (in fact i am using them now) but for some reason when they are connected to my new motherboard i get nothing. I tried an older GPU and that would not work either. What could the problem be please? Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF! 

Please list the full make and model number of each part.


----------



## mehmehspazumweh (May 22, 2013)

This is as much as I can give you.

Motherboard: Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3
Cheap Laptops, Computers, Mobile Phones, Cameras I Valuebug.co.uk

PSU: Corsair AX1200 (Model CMPSU-1200AX)
Professional Series

CPU: AMD Sempron 145 2.8GHz
AMD Sempron 145 2.8GHz 45W Socket AM3 Retail Boxed.. | Ebuyer.com

RAM: Gigabyte Certified 8GB DDR3 PC3-8500 1066MHz DIMM
8GB DDR3 PC3-8500 1066MHz DIMM | Memory Ram Upgrades

GPU: AMD Radeon 7850 (FX-785A-CN FX-785A-CNJC VD.0)
FX785ACNL4;FX-785A-CNL4 XFX AMD Radeon HD 7850 2GB GDDR5 2DVI/HDMI/2Mini DisplayPorts PCI-Express Video Card - AMD Radeon - SuperBiiz.com

HDD: Western Digital (WD4000AAJS-00YFAO)
Western Digital WD4000AAJS Caviar SE Hard Drive - 400GB 7200, 8MB, SATA-300, Open Box at TigerDirect.com

Thanks!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Your running a 1 x 8GB stick of RAM in your computer?

Your motherboard is a Dual channel memory architecture. Plus your also running the lowest RAM speed on the RAM.

See if using different RAM gives a result.

Can you get video from the motherboard connector?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Can you get video from the motherboard connector?


No Onboard graphics connections on the Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3.

If two GPU's will not work on the same Mobo, the Mobo's PCI slot may be the problem.
Try another GPU slot.

I would also suggest trying a different brand of RAM


----------



## mehmehspazumweh (May 22, 2013)

I'm not sure what you mean by "dual channel memory" or "running the lowest speed" and how that even affects the monitor? How is it different running 1x8GB vs 2x4GB?... or even 4x2GB?

How can RAM be the issue here? It doesn't make sense to me. I need to understand why before i buy more RAM (which i can't really afford now anyway)

I have tried all 4 PCI-e slots with both GPU's and get the same results. I cant even get to the BIOS screen.

Is it worth sending back the Motherboard, RAM and CPU, claim they are faulty and get replacements (and get better RAM this time)? I don't really see any way of determining where the problem actually is without spending silly amounts of time testing each component.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

mehmehspazumweh said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "dual channel memory" or "running the lowest speed" and how that even affects the monitor?


You are basically correct about the RAM as the above should not cause the PC not to power on but it could be a faulty RAM stick.
A matched pair is better to take advantage of Dual Channel operation and it's performance advantages and one compatible one should boot and tun the PC.
But, trying a different brand of RAM or trying your RAM in another PC would help to narrow the suspects.
With no RAM installed, power on and listed for beep codes from the Mobo speaker. No RAM and no beeps indicates a Mobo problem.
Note: A Mobo speaker is required.

If two GPU's will not work in any GPU slot, that would indicate the Mobo is at fault.
Another possibility is a Mobo short to case. Did you use one standoff, no more - no less, for each Mobo mounting hole?

It is always advisable to test on the bench, as described below, before installing in the case to insure all components are good.

Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! We are going to try and assemble a running system outside of the case.
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 or 8 pin power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective


----------



## mehmehspazumweh (May 22, 2013)

OK. I should have given more details. 

The motherboard is currently attached to a motherboard mount and isn't actually inside a case (nor will it be). 

I have connected the 24 Pin and 8 Pin from the PSU to the motherboard.

I have connected the HDD and GPU to both the power supply and the motherboard.

I have 1 stick of RAM installed.

The CPU is installed correctly although i have noticed the heatsink does not cover the entire CPU (you can clearly see the thermal paste where it isnt being covered but i've been told this is not really an issue).

I have been using the screwdriver method as there is no power button.

It does boot up! The HDD spins as do all the fans.

There is no beep but i think this is because there is no speaker on the motherboard.

I just don't know what else to try! I think i'm going to send the motherboard, cpu and ram back to get replacements (and upgrade the ram while i'm at it)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Are you using the OEM heeatsink/fan or an aftermarket unit?
The CPU heatsink should cover the CPU entirely.
However, that still shouldn't prevent booting.
When performing a bench test precisely as I described, and no joy, refer to the last paragraph-If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective 

Have you tried booting with no RAM?


Tyree said:


> With no RAM installed, power on and listed for beep codes from the Mobo speaker. No RAM and no beeps indicates a Mobo problem.
> Note: A Mobo speaker is required.


----------



## mehmehspazumweh (May 22, 2013)

No heatsink/fan came with the motherboard, i bought an aftermarket heatsink/fan. I may be getting confused as to what you mean by "boot"? Are you referring to everything powering up or the OS booting? Sorry i am a little confused. Everything turns on, as i've said, the hard drive spins and does its thing, the CPU fan spins and so does the GPU fan.

I have tried booting with no RAM but i dont think i have a motherboard speaker so i can't listen for any beeps. Everything powers up as it does with the RAM installed though.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The heatsink/fan should have been included with the CPU unless you bout an OEM version and any heatsink should entirely cover the CPU.
Brand & Model of the aftermarket heatsin/fan?
Are you certain the monitor is good?
A Mobo speaker would be a good purchase. Any PC shop should have one.


----------



## mehmehspazumweh (May 22, 2013)

No heatsink came with the CPU. This is the heatsink i purchased SP805S3-CoolReef Pro™-spire-corp-Powered by innovation

The monitor is good. I am using it now.

I will buy a motherboard speaker today or tomorrow.


----------



## mehmehspazumweh (May 22, 2013)

Ok i just bought a motherboard speaker, tested on my main PC to make sure it works... it does. Plugged into the new build and there is no beep at all. Does this indicate a problem with the motherboard or could it still be another faulty component? Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Do you have the speaker positive and negative plugs in the motherboard correctly?

No beeping typically means either No Power, something may be loose, or a short.


----------



## mehmehspazumweh (May 22, 2013)

the motherboard speaker is in correctly, i have tried it both ways with ram in and ram out to be sure and still no beep... there is power because the hard drive spins and the cpu and gpu fans spin. nothing is loose... i triple checked every connection, disassembled and reassembled it all... still no beep. what could be causing a short? the motherboard is sitting on its box right now. cheers


----------



## mehmehspazumweh (May 22, 2013)

Ok so i hooked up an old PSU and i'm still having the same results so at least i can rule out the PSU as the source of the problem. I am almost certain now that the issue is a faulty motherboard. I have contacted the vendor for a replacement... i will also send back the RAM and order 2x4GB just to be sure.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Best of luck and please post back when you receive the replacements.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Stick with G.SKill or Corsair for the brand of the RAM also get 1600MHz.


----------



## mehmehspazumweh (May 22, 2013)

Ok so i'm back! I sent back the motherboard and RAM. I now have a new motherboard, 2x4gb ram and a motherboard speaker. I have hooked everything up and i'm still getting the same results! :banghead: This had led me to the conclusion that is MUST be the CPU at fault :angry: and i shall be sending it back. Can anyone recommend the best/cheapest CPU for this motherboard please? Cheers.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

CPU Support List for GA-990FXA-UD3 

GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Socket AM3+ - AMD 990FX - GA-990FXA-UD3 (rev. 1.0)


----------

